

Asm.js: now in the release version of Firefox. - robin_reala
http://blog.mozilla.org/mbest/2013/06/25/asm-js-its-really-fast-backwards-compatible-and-now-in-the-release-version-of-firefox/

======
niutech
Numbers are impressive. The Lua VM benchmark[1] jumped from 110 points in
Firefox 21 to 318 points in Firefox 22!

[1]
[http://kripken.github.io/lua.vm.js/lua.vm.js.html](http://kripken.github.io/lua.vm.js/lua.vm.js.html)

